# Howling Night: Temple of Hinotheus



## SJRSamurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Navigating your way through the Rannachio district you happen on a part of the planks that is quite clean. In front of you stands a squat and unassuming building made out of some type of grayish stone. You notice an symbol above a plain double wooden door, the symbol if the head of a wolf in flames.

You enter the temple in an area that you estimate to be some 20 feet by 20 feet. The room is dimly lit by torches, giving the area a shadowy orange glow, in the middle of the room is a stone altar where the man you saw at the inn is standing. Noticing you, he motions for you to sit on one of the stone benches that face the altar.


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan had never been comfortable in temples, and the dimly-lit stone of this one did little to settle his nerves. Still, work was work, and he hadn't himself burst into flames upon entering as his grandfather probably would have expected. 

Seeing the man who had posted the work, Nathan moves to shake his hand and introduce himself, but as he nods to a seat silently, the young sorcerer pauses. Perhaps he'd come in the middle of some sort of blessing, and speaking would ruin it. Trying to put his best foot forward, then, Nathan uncharacteristically keeps his mouth shut and sits on the indicated bench trying his best not to fidget.









*OOC:*


Link to Nathan's sheet: Nathan Tchanlach (jkason) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=Hinotheus: Common Knowledge in Venza] *Hinotheus, The Flame Wolf, The Hunter of Darkness: *Depicted as a large wolf made of flames, Hinotheus' origins have legends, one told by the population of Venza and the other by the halflings. First the one of Venza: 

Dessano, bound by Akutu and knowing he could no longer serve as the protector that Venza needed, inspired his sons: Sapo and Farino formed a hound of cold iron. During its creation Sapo unintentionally cut his hand and divine blood mixed into the iron igniting it yet not consuming it in the divine fire that engulfed it. The two gifted the hound to Cortesia to serve as her guardian for the city. The hound, Hinotheus, born of blood and fire and metal from the soil upon which Venza is built is the spirit and protector of the city even more than Cortesia, its patron goddess, because Hinotheus walked the streets of the city protecting her poor and downtrodden while the gods were occupied with weightier matters. In time, Venza’s poorest citizens began worshiping Hinotheus as a god; his first temple is in Ranocchio district.

[sblock=DC10 religion check]And now Hinotheus' origins as the halfling tell it: 

When the halflings came to their new home and built the beginnings of the city to come they discovered the land was already inhabited by an elusive spirit that manifested itself as a floating globe of fire. Attempts to communicate with the being failed and so they beseached their gods to aid them. Issolatha was newly lost in her madness and so Tanager intervened because he had come to care for the halflings he had been persuaded to protect. Tanager directed Elfiris to create a body from the earth and ignite it using the weapons he created for the Stormlords. The fiery wolf attracted the attention of the spirit and it inhabited the body to speak with Tanager. Tanager discovered it was a god of the halfling’s new land, aimlessly drifting about the home of its long dead worshipers. The two came to make a pact: the halfling became its new people and the being, Hinotheus, would become their protector.[/sblock]

The clergy of Hinotheus act as self-appointed protectors in Venza, specifically in the planks. They see protecting the people of Rannachio as their sacred duty, as such their reputation reflects on which side you find yourself, honest citizens praise them while dubbious one curses them [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

Darreo walks along quietly, since he is still a little unsure of his new companions. When the group arrives to the temple after Nathan he follows the man's silent command and goes over to sit down.

He puts his pack on the floor and his crossbow between his legs. He inspects the weapon for the hundredth time today to make sure it is loaded and ready. Wrinkling his nose he wishes Daylily would've sat on the other side of Nathan the smell was enough to gag a troglodyte. 

He looks about not really knowing much about Hinotheus except he was suppose to be a big dog made of fire.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 23, 2011)

*Tahn Staful - Half-Elf Cleric 2*

As he approaches the temple Tahn Staful slows his walk slightly to fall behind the others from the inn. He glances behind him to ensure that there are no stragglers before reaching up to undo the top few buttons of his long jacket. He touches a wooden oval and murmurs briefly before buttoning up his jacket to cover it again.
Stepping across the threshold he pauses to pass a professional eye over the design and materials. The simple design reminds him of his own sect's buildings and it puts him a little more at ease. Seeing his acquaintance Nathan already sitting he moves over to sit on the same bench.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Edited top block with intro. Also SJ you might want to take a look at the first blocks of a few LPF games. Your first post will go through several edits as the game progresses. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/297075-lpf-bats-belfry.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/299751-lpf-merchant-need-assistance.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/294843-sunken-temple.html

Also let me make sure [MENTION=92697]PolterGhost[/MENTION] and [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] know where this is now that Rel moved it for us. (thanks again Rel ) [/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 23, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Edited top block with intro. Also SJ you might want to take a look at the first blocks of a few LPF games. Your first post will go through several edits as the game progresses.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/297075-lpf-bats-belfry.html
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/299751-lpf-merchant-need-assistance.html
> ...




[sblock=occ]Sure no problem HM, but I was thinking that this thread would be the recruitment/OCC one and that I would do a formal one for the IC. 

I'll be gone all day today and should be back to my usual quick posting self tomorrow, RL friend has girlfriend troubles, splitting up etc. 

I'll wait for Daylily and Ember to post here before starting this, you guys might want to already plan up your level ups because I'm pretty sure the majority will level up during the course of the game.

On another note, I like things to keep a good pace as such I may push so that things go quicker, if you find that I'm rushing you too much please don't hesitate to tell me, I'll be happy to slow down a little. For the moment I'm not setting any delay before updating and I'll go with the feel, giving every PC his chance to be heard during the RP moments, during combat I'd like to be able to update daily, but realistically I'm setting the bar at once per 2 days for the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 23, 2011)

Daylily had been impatient to get to the temple, and clearly frustrated  that Tahn and Darreo wouldn't or couldn't move faster.  More than once  he'd muttered something in his thick elvish dialect under his breath.

Outside the temple, he comes to an abrupt stop and stares up at the flaming wolf's head icon with a shocked expression.  He makes an odd yet reverent gesture, an elongated asterisk shape across his eyes.  As he enters, he seems unusually subdued.

Daylily take a quiet stock of the interior of the temple, then sits next to Nathan.  He nods to the larger man and says, "I was knowed the spirits talks to little brother, but is not expect to following hims to place of third great spirit."












*OOC:*


Daylily doesn't know jack about Venzan gods, but a flaming wolf sounds a lot like the kind of nature spirit his people would venerate.  He's mistaken Hinotheus for something out of his homeland.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 23, 2011)

[sblock=occ] [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]: or maybe Hinotheus is worshipped in Daylily's homeland in another form, really up to you, if you do decide that he's worshipped you may want to add something in the Hinotheus proposal in the LPF social group that I'll add in the description, I'm leaving that up to you since Jirago is your baby [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 23, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]@SJRSamurai  The characters themselves wouldn't know for sure whether it's Hinotheus or not.  Daylily certainly _thinks _it is, but maybe he's wrong and it's a completely different flaming wolf spirit.  I'm happy leaving it open for now and seeing what develops.  Maybe it becomes important to another player -- or maybe a DM -- and it becomes a character point or a plot point.  [/sblock]


EDIT: Still working on figuring out forum tags.


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2011)

[sblock=ooc/mythology]I posted a Jiragan mythology in the Jirago thread at EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - Proposal: Jirago .  Daylily thinks Hinotheus is the Sun Wolf, but I'll leave it open as to whether it is or it isn't.

Since Daylily has something sort of like a pantheon now, should I change his wiki entry to "Jiragan pantheist"?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sure Systole go ahead.  

And SJ normally an LPF game is short enough not to need an OOC thread. You sure can make on if you wish but you may get little use out of it.

[/sblock]


----------



## PolterGhost (Apr 24, 2011)

*Ember, Human Fighter 1*

Following the path laid by the crossbowman, the man with fiery hair followed the group of adventure seekers into the temple.  It was awkward trying to sit- he had to pull off his backpack, a shovel and cord of rope amongst other tools strapped to its front, and place it upon the floor, then unstrap the burdening shield off from his back.  Letting the shield lean against him, the man sat down next to Darreo.

Though generally unremarkable, the shield had its own past told by the numerous scratches and gauges in its lacquered face.  It hadn't belonged to the man in combat- it belonged to a fallen friend who bequeathed it to him.  In fact, the man hadn't actually seen a real battle before, just the mock sessions in daily training to warm up.  He was more of a peacekeeper than anything else, which was half the reason he took up this new career in the first place.  If anything, the Rornian colors he bore upon his shield were to serve more as a reminder of what reality could be like with the wrong people in power and the downtrodden left to revolt in anarchy.

The red head's eyes intensely scanned the persons seated around him: An elf with hygienic issues; an attractive, if yet a bit unkempt, man in a cloak; a tall man in a longcoat, seemingly reserved; a well-worn man who sat apart from everyone else, mystifying equipment at his side; and the man with the bowgun that the flame-topped man sat next to.

[Knowledge Check: Failed]
Not even from his itinerary in the army could the man recall any wolf-headed gods like the one to whom this temple was devoted to.  While he waited for matters to pick up, the red head spied upon his surroundings, in an attempt to spot anything out of the ordinary in the room.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 24, 2011)

The man who stands before you clears his throat as he looks at all of you with an appraising eye"As most of you already know, the clergy of the Flame Wolf is tasked with the protection of those who cannot defend themselves. This is the main reason why the temple is located within the poorest and most crime-ridden district of Venza. Recently a new pesh trade has started in the planks, we have tackled it head on, since this new pesh is modified from the regular variant that you may know. A few days ago three of the clergy's members have gone missing while patrolling for that exact reason." He stops looking at all of you, making sure everyone understood him.

"I'd like you to find those missing men or their personal effects should the worst have happened. For that the church is ready to give you 2000 gp upon completion of your mission. As a bonus should you shut down the new Pesh trade, I'm allowed to grant you 1000 gp more. Of course everything that you find except for those items that I previously mentionned are yours for the keeping." says the man in a booming voice.

Folding his arms over his chest, the cleric looks at you, awaiting replies or questions.


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Not sure I can make any promises about being able to bring down an entire black market industry, but the offer seems more than reasonable for tracking down your lost friends," Nathan offers up. "I'm assuming you'll be good enough to share what information you already have?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2011)

*Darreo - human male crossbowman 2*

Darreo nods to the "man with fiery hair" as he enters, glad to have another strong arm aboard.

After the brief overview a hundred questions jump to mind but he decides not to speak up yet. Nathan seems like a more likable sort and Darreo would be just fine to asks after more details are offered by the priests of the Flame Wolf.


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2011)

Daylily notes with approval that the spirit seer Nathan is asking questions of the oracle of the Sun Wolf.  Clearly, this talk is the business of elders, and little brother seems to be carrying himself well, so there is nothing that a young warrior such as Daylily need concern himself with at the moment.  He relaxes, leans back, and closes his eyes.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 25, 2011)

jkason said:


> "Not sure I can make any promises about being able to bring down an entire black market industry, but the offer seems more than reasonable for tracking down your lost friends," Nathan offers up. "I'm assuming you'll be good enough to share what information you already have?"




The cleric nods and smiles:"Yes I understand the importance of not making promises that one is not sure to keep, yet the bonus still stands should you manage it. As for information, our leads all point to the Kraken gang of the planks. This bunch of misguided younths is mixed up in the Pesh trade up to it's neck, all three vanished men where investigating the Fair Lass brothel right here in Rannachio, an establishment where many Krakens visit frequently, alchemical reports on the new pesh are also available and you may benefit from the patrol routes of the men, I'll go get them, it shall give you time to talk amongst yourselves." says the cleric as he turns and leaves through a side door.


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



SJRSamurai said:


> The cleric nods and smiles:"Yes I understand the importance of not making promises that one is not sure to keep, yet the bonus still stands should you manage it. As for information, our leads all point to the Kraken gang of the planks. This bunch of misguided younths is mixed up in the Pesh trade up to it's neck, all three vanished men where investigating the Fair Lass brothel right here in Rannachio, an establishment where many Krakens visit frequently, alchemical reports on the new pesh are also available and you may benefit from the patrol routes of the men, I'll go get them, it shall give you time to talk amongst yourselves." says the cleric as he turns and leaves through a side door.




"Brothel?" Nathan whispers as the priest leaves, then he sighs. "Well, at least Alnar isn't around to get himself in trouble, I suppose." 

When the priest is out of sight, Nathan stands and turns to Daylily, hand over his own nose. "Okay, first thing's first, er, big brother. The spirits and I were talking, and there's probably some camouflage use for it outside the city, but in here, we're going to need you clean and scent-free, so..."

Nathan points at Daylily, moving head to toe, and so the pointing goes, so goes an instant cleaning of the barbarian's hair, face, and clothing. He's still plenty ratty, but the smell and the rat gore (and their accompanying smell), are all gone.

The sorcerer smiles in satisfaction, then frowns and turns upward to argue with someone not there. "Oh, please, you'll be fine, and you know it was bothering you just as much as me. Yes, I did have to. Remember the hand shake?"









*OOC:*


prestidigitation to clean.


----------



## Systole (Apr 25, 2011)

When Nathan addresses Daylily, the barbarian opens an eye, curiously.  As the cleaning begins, his expression rapidly changes from confused, to surprised, to terrified.  He jumps to his feet, and begins running around wildly, beating at his clothes as though they were on fire, and screaming *"NONONONONONONO!  IS NOT TO GIVING BATH!  BATH IS NOT HYGIENE! IS WILL MAKING ME SICK! IS MAKE STOP! IS MAKE STOP! IS NOT HYGIEEEEEEEEEEENE!"* 

During his wild charge, he practically bowls over anyone not able to get out of the way in time, and attempts to hurdle several pews -- with mixed results.  He ends up prone at the feet of the priest and continues writhing around slapping his clothes, before he finally realizes that the cleaning is over and gradually comes to a stop.  He looks up into the face of the priest, who is peering down at him with some disapproval.  

Sheepish for showing such fear in front of a representative of the Sun Wolf, Daylily picks himself up, moves back toward the pews, and sits back down.  However, the seat he now chooses is several paces away from Nathan, presumably so that he can get a running start next time Nathan calls the spirits.

Over the next few minutes, Daylily checks his various body parts for their proper odors, and shoots a dark look toward Nathan every time he finds it missing.


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan stands, mouth agape, as Daylily reacts to the cleaning. Then he stands like that a minute more. He looks to each of the others, opening his mouth as if to speak, then closing it and turning to the next person, before finally looking back to Daylily, shaking his head and saying, "I ... apologize, Daylily."  He seems ready to say more, then thinks better of it. He turns to the others, only partially succeeding in his bid to pretend the last minute or so hasn't happened.

"Other than their routes, names, and descriptions, anyone have anything else they want to know. Afraid I don't know any tracking magics, so I'm hoping someone can do the more mundane version?"









*OOC:*


For the record, Daylily is rather made of win as far as I'm concerned at the moment.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 25, 2011)

Tahn rubs his chin thoughtfully. "How interesting, a new criminal organization, potent new drugs, and missing holy men. Sounds like a fine way to spend a WAUGH!"
Daylily's destructive flight caught him off guard and when the barbarian attempted to vault the pews Tahn had to dive to the floor to avoid being clipped by his flailing arms. He climbs back to his feet and moves away from the rampage. He does his best to stifle his laughter at Daylilys antics, believing Nathan's magic to be a prank on the foreigner. 

"I've found tracking magics to be less reliable than the mundane tactics. I have some skill at talking people into giving up their secrets. Another option would be the purchase of a hound of some kind. It may be able to sniff out a pesh stash."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 25, 2011)

*Darreo - human male crossbowman 2*

Watching the crazied barbarian try and avert the magical cleaning puts Darreo a little on edge. He wonders as to what would happen if he actually got accidentally dumped into a bath tub of clean, soapy water? 

"Besides a detailed description of the men and their gear the route they were patrolling will be of great help. We just follow along the same way and see if we come across anything interesting. If we are lucky we will come across these 'pesh-head' Kraken members and put an end to their little business." The man says pulling his crossbow up to his lap.

He reaches in his pack and pulls out a round stock of bolts. He lifts the crossbow up and it looks like he breaks it in half. The front now sits up ninety degrees from the stock. Darreo expertly slips the round bolt case up against the stock and then snaps the front end back down.

Pulling a small lever the round bolt case spins and the strings click back into place. "When it's time to go I'll be ready." he says with a small grin.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 27, 2011)

[sblock=occ]Moving things along[/sblock]

The cleric's disapproving frown turns to a slight smirk at Daylily's antics, he then goes inside a side door and reappears a few minutes later with stacks of paper. Putting them down on the altar he turns towards you:"That's all that we have, this new Pesh has a way of making people violent as if creating rage in it's user, it seems to be able to augment physical strenght and hardness for a short duration but at terrible cost to both mind and body." says the cleric in a sad tone.

"Our three missing men are Mercussio, Laurenzo and Romeo. All three are Venza natives as is customary within our clergy we leave our family names behind but you should have no problem recognizing them with their garb. Both Mercussio and Laurenzo are neophytes, they had just finished their training, Romeo was a more seasoned member of the church which makes me nervous." says Marius.

He looks to you:"Any more questions or information you require?."


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan snaps out of his bath-rage bemusement to turn back to their host. "That certainly looks thorough," he says eyeing the stack of paper. "Just one more thing: when we meet your men, who shall we say has sent us?" the sorcerer asks with the hint of a smile, raising his eyebrow.









*OOC:*


I just now realized we never asked his name.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 27, 2011)

"Marius" says the cleric folding his arms over his chest.


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan bows slightly. "A pleasure, Marius. Nathan Tchanlach." He turns to the others to see if they have any more questions, and if they do not, he lifts the papers from the table, saying, "Alrighty, then. We'll just be reviewing and finding missing priests."

"Away from the scary burning dog temple," he adds under his breath.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

"Back to the Dunn Wright?" Darreo asks standing. With a nod to Marius he adds "We will find your men for you."

"Maybe a little planning before rushing off? I know a full belly wouldn't go amiss."

[sblock=OOC] We can discuss in this thread but a post by the DM telling of the group wondering in and heading to the back room in both this thread and the Tavern thread would keep the living aspect alive I believe. [/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 27, 2011)

[sblock=occ] very well, I'll do that but I'll give the others until tomorrow to post something before moving along to the tavern, should give a chance for IVV to interact shortly with his new character [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Daylily's got nothing to add and is ready to go.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan nods. "Seems as good a place as any to do our planning."


----------



## PolterGhost (Apr 27, 2011)

...


----------



## PolterGhost (Apr 27, 2011)

He listened.  He nodded.  But the fiery-headed man called Ember didn't speak immediately.  He had trouble with many of the details in his head, things that weren't adding up, key missing links, and of course the futility of even attempting to crush an entire drug cartel.  Lifting his head, he coughed.

"I have some concerns with this quest you bestow upon us," he spoke.  "Firstly, it's an impossibility to completely annihilate a drug operation without first finding the ringleaders, then their leaders, and so on through various cities and states.  Cripple it, perhaps, we can do for this branch.  Secondly, I doubt anyone would rightly kidnap a man of the cloth lest people like us be brought in to sort out the ruckus.  Can you tell us the exact details of these men, from the moment before their disappearance, what their roles were in investigating the cartel and what they were wearing at the time?"
He stood up, crossing his arms, eyes glaring at the priest.
"I doubt these men wore their robes all the time, hence my inquiry.  Perhaps you have some personal notes that they've kept from their investigations?  Surely they have some sort of record of their itinerary."


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 28, 2011)

At Ember's comments, Marius' gentle and polite demeanor drops almost instantly, his face looks more feral and his eyes seem to burn with an inner flame, the sight would send shivers in any sane being, with a voice that now sounds more like growls than words, your employer speaks:"We do not cower nor hide, thus all of these men wore armor and their traditional fur cloack. Now let me make this clear to you pup, I don't care if Rorn or Haran is ripe with this Pesh, I want it off my streets in Venza. As for people like you, bringing you in, with the intelligence you seem to have, wouldn't concern kobolds, your friends on the other hand seem like capable sorts, but Rannachio thugs don't think that far, most likely they ganged up on my men, killed them and then took their stuff, that's where your team comes in. Let me make this clear, challenging me isn't the smartest move you could make, I've spent ten years cleaning up the streets of Venza and fighting every day of my life to do it, so put those pretty little eyes down on the floor before I lose my temper and rip them off your skull."

Slightly turning his head towards Nathan he hands him the papers, and says to the sorcerer in a civil tone:"I shall remain here until you complete your investigation, should you require aid or healing you'll know where to find it. I would watch that one id I were you, his viper tongue and challenging eyes could get you in trouble on the planks."

[sblock=occ] I'm playing Marius as he is, an incredibly tough priest who's spent his life fighting low lives, as such challenging him which is what he assumed the glaring eyes were triggered a defense mechanism in him, in other words no offense intended towards you Ghost, just played the character as he is [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 28, 2011)

Daylily sniggers, and then immediately looks apologetic when the priest turns his fiery glare at the barbarian.

"I ams sorry, Honored Elder.  I was not laugh for you.  Is being funny, I thinking, to challenging a father wolf in his own den when the cubs are being miss.  I am not understand how city mans come adult and not knowing this.  Is much very basic, like not putting [incomprehensible Elvish word] in mouth of blood-fang-rip tiger.  I was make laugh at civilized crazy, but was being ... is word what?  Non-respect?  For you having been lose much and are being Father Wolf.  It was be not good for laugh time.  Very being sorry."

Daylily stands up and places two fists over his heart.  "I wills finding your cubs.  If is they being alive, I will return his cubs to Speaker of Sun Wolf.  If Night Hunter is take them, then lets fury of Sun Wolf be with me, and I will taking much avenge for his name, with much bring down of big hammer.  This is making promise."


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



SJRSamurai said:


> Slightly turning his head towards Nathan he hands him the papers, and says to the sorcerer in a civil tone:"I shall remain here until you complete your investigation, should you require aid or healing you'll know where to find it. I would watch that one id I were you, his viper tongue and challenging eyes could get you in trouble on the planks."




For the second time in just a few minutes, Nathan finds himself gape-mouthed and speechless. He takes the papers as he composes himself as Daylily makes his pledge, then he smiles politely and nods. "Alrighty then. I think we're all set for now. And we'll just ... the exit's this way, yes? Yes. We'll ... be in touch."

Trying to convey through his look his rather overwhelming desire to leave the temple for more private climes, Nathan moves quickly for the door before any other unintended social faux pas pop up.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 29, 2011)

[sblock=occ] In the spirit of moving things along, I'll give until tomorrow to everyone to reply to your employer's outburst after which I'll assume you have nothing to add and send things over to the Dunn Wright Inn [/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 30, 2011)

With Nathan in the lead you make your way to the Dunn Wright Inn. Upon seeing you return with stacks of papers Marla catches on and directs you towards one of the rooms in the back, where you will be free to discuss privately.

[sblock=occ]when you guys are ready to discuss in the private room it will be here, in the mean time have fun in the inn [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay, are we doing our planning in the Tavern thread, or in this thread?  The tavern is pretty crowded at the moment.


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 2, 2011)

[sblock=occ] The planning can be done here, but that shouldn't stop you guys from roleplaying in the tavern with the other if you wish, especially now that it's full you guys can have fun interacting with the others for a few days before we jump back in the adventure [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


 When IVV seemed to be alone in the tavern, I'd have jumped in there, but since it seems pretty active, I'd rather move forward on our own, unless anyone has objections?


----------



## Systole (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Agreed.  Plan in this thread, and after we're done can have some brief RPs with tavern occupants on the way out.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

As Darreo finally makes it to the back room he stammers out, "Did.. did you see..." he shakes visibly before sitting down with a thud his crossbow thumping on the back of the chair.

He moves around to take it from his shoulder dropping it to the table. "I am sorry." he mumbles almost to himself. "I will never stop loving you, Rizella."

Sitting quietly he waits for the others to start going over what these papers say.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 3, 2011)

Tahn takes a seat at the table along with the others and starts organizing the papers as best he can. Searching for information was nothing new to him, and he quickly sets up a system that will work for him while he begins skimming the documents for key words.


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan raises a curious eyebrow as the crossbowman stammers on his entrance. But he manages to keep his quips to himself. Instead he does his best to help Tahn pour over the information they have.


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2011)

Daylily is sort of mystified by all this reading business.  "Is why you all study the paper?  We is know the what to being done, yes?  We go to visiting this Brother Fairlass person.  Maybe we is wearing the Sun Wolf robes to make surprise bad people.  Or maybe only some of us is wear the Sun Wolf robes, and the crossbow-man and me is wait in the shadow for to make more surprise.  Then we much hurt bad people."  Daylily makes a strange gesture that seems to be his equivalent of a shrug.  "Is being simple, yes?"


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Systole said:


> "Is being simple, yes?"




"I hope it's simple," Nathan says, "But things never seem to go that way for me. I mean, a simple frog hunt wound up being a fight with a giant frog and a frog man, and then the last job I took there were so many people pretending to be other people that I'm still not entirely sure what was going on."

He furrows his brow and gives Daylily a sympathetic look as he adds, "but maybe this time I'll get lucky and we'll just need to bonk a few heads."


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2011)

As Nathan explains about the giant frog/frog man/mistaken identities, Daylily looks dubious.  "Is maybe good for little brother spirit-seer to laying off the toad-lick for a few days, I am think," he suggests.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Darreo comes out of his stupor but only half listens to the conversations. He watches Tahn sort the papers into neat stacks.

"Making any head way?" he asks the half-elf in the tri-corner hat.

[sblock=OOC] Actually that should be a question for the DM, but Darreo doesn't know that he exists.  [/sblock]


----------



## PolterGhost (May 3, 2011)

[ooc: Sorry about the whole not posting thing.  I've been a little busy...I'll get to this tonight.]


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 5, 2011)

[sblock=occ] I'm waiting on Polterghost to catch up, I'll answer Tahn tomorrow afternoon, giving you that much time to post Polter! [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2011)

Daylily's stomach lets out a very audible growl. He sighs and looks longingly at the pouch containing the half-cooked rats, and then to the door to the main room and the hearth, and then to the people shuffling through stacks of papers, and then to his pouch again.









*OOC:*


I wouldn't mind going in to the main room to cause problems if it's going to be a while longer.


----------



## Systole (May 7, 2011)

Daylily's stomach growls again, _very _loudly.  He stands up.  "Is time for squeak-food, I need.  I wills being back soonly, then we goes to get priest-cubs, yes?"

He heads out into the main room.










*OOC:*


Wandering out to go RP.  Give a yell when we're ready to go.


----------



## HolyMan (May 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] But then again it would probably totally be in character for Daylily to "over pledge" himself and join in the other game that is brewing.

It would give them the martial bent they need and we would still be at four. We could even get a fifth back from others (still a lot of characters not adventuring) whose games are over while we are still doing "paper work". Or go as we are.

But we are all in the inn and the job is still posted. Someone takes and heads to the temple then finds out they need to back track to the Inn. Typical of the way things work in my life. 

What do you think SJRSamurai?? It would give some semblance of a living world. And totally be in character as I see it.

Also any other judges input would be welcomed as well as someone taking over the judge's responsibility for this game. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Logistically, it works out better if I go with them -- they get a 1st level meatshield (HP-wise, anyway -- AC-wise, not so much), and you get some of the available second levels here, which was the original plan.  However, it does require a bit of a reshuffle.

RP-wise Daylily, though, I disagree with you.  Daylily takes the pledge very seriously.  Personal honor and deference to elders are what keeps him from being chaotic.  And on top of that, they're hunting for a _house_, which Daylily thinks are unnecessary and stupid.  Not to mention, it's for someone who isn't strong enough to defend himself, and Daylily is a bit of a social Darwinist (which is why he's neutral and not good).

On the other hand, he does think of Nathan as spirit-talker/elder-in-training, so if Nathan wants to suggest that his destiny is elsewhere for the time being, he'd probably agree to that.  But it would need a little finesse.

I'm fine with whichever way you guys want to play it, although Daylily will snark about it if you you send him house-hunting.


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> On the other hand, he does think of Nathan as spirit-talker/elder-in-training, so if Nathan wants to suggest that his destiny is elsewhere for the time being, he'd probably agree to that.  But it would need a little finesse.
> ...












*OOC:*


I think HM's right and we're probably balanced enough without Daylily (Arcane caster, Divine caster, and two fighters--one specializing in ranged support). The 2nd levels at the inn certainly don't seem interested in jumping aboard the house-hunt; no idea if they'll want to glom onto this adventure more, or if they're just in whatever limbo the other 1st levels seem to be. 

I may have a conflict of interests here, though, in that I'm getting a bit antsy to get going on my first GM venture before I lose the momentum. If everyone else is okay with the swap, I'll RP Nathan to do something to try to convince Daylily, but due to the aforementioned COI, I'll refrain from actually 'voting.'


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Going to be a bit slow on updates for the next week, fyi. Should be better after that though.


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=occ]Sorry about the delay guys I've been in the hospital since friday, stuppid knee injury, I'll be moving this forward once the painkillers leave my mind a bit clearer. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan glances after Daylily as he wanders back into the common room for more food. He bites his lip and says, "Folks, I have a feeling at least some of this mission might take some undercover work, something our pungent friend might not be right for. When I was coming though the common room before, though, I think I heard someone asking for help who might have better use of him. If none of you object, I think it might do both groups better if I steered him that way?"

If no one objects, the sorcerer steels himself, then exits to the common room to speak with Daylily.









*OOC:*


Okay, I'm sending Nathan into the regular Inn thread to start 'the talk' with Daylily. It'll probably take a bit of back and forth in any event, so I figure folks'll have until tomorrow to voice a strong objection if they think I'm hamstringing us. Our group goes from having three martial characters to two, while the other group goes from having no martial characters to at least having one. I think it's a net balance benefit, and if we really feel shorthanded, there are ostensibly several 2nd level folks in the inn we could try recruiting once we've made our plans.

ETA: ack! Had only skimmed our own thread. Sorry to hear about your injury, SJRSamurai!  Feel better!


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 10, 2011)

[sblock=occ] Taking Daylily away will probably hurt this group more than you realise, unless we can replace him but RP wise Daylily has already engaged himself to Marius and his church which he believes to be one of the great spirits of his home. I have no problem with this but it will require a replacement. [/sblock]

[sblock=Tahn] As you go over the papers you come to the conclusion that most of the new pesh trades seems centered around the brothel that your employer has mentionned. Further reading, you realise from the clergy men's reports that this new Pesh is a derivative of regular pesh and a type of dwarven drug mixed together with a plant that could only come from a dry and hot area. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I apologize if I caused problems.  Non-RP wise, I admit I felt a little uncomfortable taking a spot that was designed for a second-level character, especially when there are a bunch hanging out in the inn.

RP-wise, I figured that spirits and elders had to be able to override personal vows, otherwise Jirago would be a huge mess of feuds from every time that Barbarian X got pissed and swore undying vengeance on Barbarian Y.  So if the spirits say Daylily's vow is no good, he's gotta accept that.  It might lead to him being more careful about trusting spirit-talkers in the future, however.


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Hmm.. a replacement RP wise? Or are you saying we could use another martial character?

I thought Daylily's excursion into the common room helped as it showed that an adventure going on and time spent at the inn could overlap thus adding to the Living world feel. Normally an adventure starts and it is set aside on it's own and doesn't truly effect anyone or anything else.

As for the character there are plenty to choice from now and 4 more about to end a game and be back at the Dunn Wright - probably before we are done and ready to leave.[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=occ] No I didn't mean RP wise, with RP we can find a way around it, I mean that taking a character out will put the party at a disadvantage come the encounters. Now if we find someone to replace Daylily, well I'll be less fearful of the entire party ending up dead due to the difficulty of the encounters, that's my only problem right now, I think that without either another first or second level character this adventure may be too difficult. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well hmm.. just put out a recruitment call in the Dunn Wright thread. While we wait we can go over the info in "the back room" and hopefully before we are ready to set out we will have another player.

I know of 5 2nd lvl characters that all have good players floating about. Plus the 4 PCs from Beggar's Belief will be done soon (all 2nd lvl). 

Shouldn't be hard to get one more.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (May 11, 2011)

A dark haired man walks into the room, dressed in scale mail and a white cloak.  He has a shield slung across his back and an elaborate dueling sword on his hip.

Upon seeing the group, he says

 "Hail friends.  I heard you all were having some trouble finding a house or somesuch?  I happen to know quite a few whitecloaks who may be able to help.  Giving directions is practically half of our, well their, jobs nowadays."


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



toasterferret said:


> A dark haired man walks into the room, dressed in scale mail and a white cloak.  He has a shield slung across his back and an elaborate dueling sword on his hip.
> 
> Upon seeing the group, he says
> 
> "Hail friends.  I heard you all were having some trouble finding a house or somesuch?  I happen to know quite a few whitecloaks who may be able to help.  Giving directions is practically half of our, well their, jobs nowadays."




"You just missed the house-hunters," says a young man in dark reds and grays, his manner slightly disheveled though in an oddly still-charming way. "But we could definitely use the help, since we're still on a search. Only our search is for a trio of missing priests who were investigating some new pesh trade in the city. Up for helping bring home a few lost souls to the temple?"


----------



## toasterferret (May 12, 2011)

The man pauses for a moment, before saying 

"Pesh trade and lost souls... this seems to be becoming a theme of sorts... but count me in, the streets have been dangerous as of late."

He looks around at the collected group and continues

"And excuse my terrible manners.  I'm Amadeus Falkner, ex-captain in the White Cloaks.  Now who is going to fill me in on the particulars?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 13, 2011)

Tahn looks up from sifting through the documentation. "Welcome Mr. Falkner. To bring you up to speed, three priests were sent to investigate this new pesh trade in the city and they have come up missing. We're going to see if we can figure out where they were going, who they talked to, and what clues they might have found in order to locate them. Or their mortal remains if the worst has befallen them. The head of their order provided us with some of their personal effects and papers. We're just beginning to examine them now."


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=occ]Post 60 has all the information Tahn was able to find, unless you have something more specific in mind in which case ask away and welcome aboard Toaster, nice to have you with us. Is Polterghost still with us, I think we haven't heard from him in a week.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I'm Nathan. From what we can tell," Nathan adds, "Our best lead at present is a brothel, I'm afraid. I suppose our big question for the moment is one of tactics. Do we just wander in asking for information, or do we want to try something more covert?

"I'm a fair liar, but I have to say, I haven't had especially good luck of late in winning that kind of game with women skilled in seduction."


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

"Darreo," the rough looking man with the odd crossbow in his lap says by way of introduction to the ex-White Cloak.

He listens to the others and just nods as if to say they are correct. 

When Nathan mentions his bad luck with woman he visible shudders, "If a woman is involved we surely have are work cut out for us." he says ominously.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 13, 2011)

SJRSamurai said:


> [sblock=occ]Post 60 has all the information Tahn was able to find, unless you have something more specific in mind in which case ask away and welcome aboard Toaster, nice to have you with us. Is Polterghost still with us, I think we haven't heard from him in a week.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Thanks, I missed that post







Tahn looks up from his studies and says, "He's right, it looks like the brothel is our starting point. According to some of these reports this new drug is a mixture. It is a combination of a dwarven drug and a plant that only comes from dry, hot areas. Keep your eyes open for foreigners while we're in there. One of them may be our supplier. He stands and gathers up his few belongings.


----------



## toasterferret (May 16, 2011)

Falkner nods to Darreo, then the rest of the group.

"Very well.  I'm ready to set out whenever."


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=occ] alright guys I'll leave you until wednesday to plan things out, and to give Polterghost a chance to give a sign that he's still in, after which I'll move things along [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Alrighty, then, anyone have a preference for a direct approach vs. undercover investigation?" Nathan asks. "I suppose we could always try a combination, as well, having some of us take one approach and some another, but the last time I was in a party that divided itself, one of us wound up ensorcelled and trying to kill the rest of us."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 18, 2011)

"Our best chances lay in an undercover approach. It won't be too difficult. People like ourselves, adventurous types I mean, often have extra coin in their pockets. After spending a few weeks on the road a warm bed and soft company is often appealing. We'll go in, spread a little coin around, and let it be known we're looking to try something better than the run of the mill pesh products. That should give us an in. Just.. try not to sample too much of the local wares. We don't know much about this new product or its side effects.
If we go in acting like gendarmes we'll likely drive our targets underground until they decide to deal with us the same way they did the other priests."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*



Any updates on whether or not this will be starting?


----------



## jkason (May 25, 2011)

SelcSilverhand said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates on whether or not this will be starting?












*OOC:*


It's unclear to me if we're waiting on SJS, or he's waiting on us.  I thought we'd decided to try going in posing as clients, though...


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well looks like SJRSamurai hasn't been on in a week. We should wait one more week before giving this game a push. 

And then another week till we see if we can get a judge (or another group member - as I think that should be allowed as well) to take over.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
I've offered to take over for SJRSamurai. I'll review the adventure and the thread and get everything back on track in a day or so.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 4, 2011)

*GM:*  I am ready to go! I've gone through the adventure, and just confirm with me where you're headed, and with whom, and I'll move the action forward from there!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2011)

SelcSilverhand said:


> If we go in acting like gendarmes we'll likely drive our targets underground until they decide to deal with us the same way they did the other priests."




"That would be fine with me," Darreo says snapping his crossbow back into place. "But I'm not overly picky about how we deal with them, so I will go along with your idea, Tahn."

Darreo puts the stock of the crossbow to his shoulder and looks down the sight at a vase, a wall hanging, and then a candle. "Looks good - I'm ready. What about the rest of you. Ready to give your acting skills a workout?"


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 4, 2011)

Falkner nods, removing his white cloak.

"I'm ready to go."


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I don't know about you lot, but I am entirely too pretty for the Fair Lass as it stands," Nathan says with a wink. "Now, firstly, we'll need things worn out a bit more..." he runs his hand down the front of his tunic, and a glittering motes begins to scatter across his clothing. The dyes fade unevenly and the fabric even seems to take on a few stains as the glitter spreads to the edges. 

"And maybe it's just me, but I've always thought fiery hair better fit a sailor's life." Running his fingers through his hair provides the same effect as before, ending with Nathan's hair and goatee taking on a dirty rust tinge. It even seems a bit oilier. 

"Now, let's go see what the girls have to say, yes?"









*OOC:*


I believe we're all going together, heading to the Fair Lass brothel, posing as folk looking for unique pesh product


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 5, 2011)

Rolling up a few notes that may still be of use, Tahn tucks them into pockets on the inside of his coat. He adjusts his hat and nods to the others, indicating that he is also ready to leave.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 10, 2011)

You travel through the Planks until you come to what is, you suppose, the Fair Lass. A horrendously dilapidated building, the roof having collapsed long ago, it still functions by the sheer will of the inhabitants to keep it from sinking into the lagoon.






The Fair Lass​ 

The sounds of particularly vulgar revelry can be heard from within. As you approach, a burly, mustachioed human rams his palm into the doorframe, his hairy, muscular arm a makeshift bar across the threshold. A foul-smelling pipe dangles from his jowl.

"You, you're new. Here on business? Lemme see."

He juts out a hand greedily.

[sblock=photo credit]
Photo by rtsyrtsy
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 10, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> As you approach, a burly, mustachioed human rams his palm into the doorframe, his hairy, muscular arm a makeshift bar across the threshold. A foul-smelling pipe dangles from his jowl.
> 
> "You, you're new. Here on business? Lemme see."
> 
> He juts out a hand greedily.




Nathan sighs and scowls. "An' this's how y'all greet yer new clients?" he says, spitting off to the side. "Any wonder the place's in such a state?"

He shrugs, though, and pulls a silver piece out of his coin purse. "So sure, we got coin ta pay fer yer wares or whatnot--" he says, jangling his belt pouch to show he hasn't produced his only coin. "So. We showed you ours, how 'bout you let us in ta see your'ns?" Nathan adds a crude pantomime to the last to make his point, and nudges his closest companion with his elbow. 









*OOC:*


Not sure if you want the social rolls in here or want to make them in secret? Probably this is closer to Diplomacy than Intimidate, but I can roll either.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Darreo stays a few feet back from the door watching not only the man in the doorway but also the building itself. His odd crossbow rest on his back loaded and ready should it be needed.

OCC: Probably ten feet from Nathan. And will normally walk behind the group Darreo's prefered method of combat is distance.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 10, 2011)

Tahn picks up Nathan's cue and he throws back his head to laugh heartily. "Best be watchin' out fer this one! He's been on the road so long he's liable to jump the first thing with a pulse!" He winks conspiratorially at the bouncer. "And if'in you don't let him in it'll be his horse's stall he's knocking on next I wager!" Laughing again he dances out of Nathan's reach.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 11, 2011)

Falkner smiles at the joke, but remains near the back of the group, and quiet for the most part, content to let the others do the talking.  He thinks to himself,
"I never was cut out for this undercover stuff."


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



SelcSilverhand said:


> "And if'in you don't let him in it'll be his horse's stall he's knocking on next I wager!" Laughing again he dances out of Nathan's reach.




Nathan continues the ruse, feigning an angry swing in Tahn's direction as the man easily dodges out of the way. "Horse'd still look better than your mother, you filthy weasel!" he swears, though he turns quickly back to the bouncer and shrugs.

"Dry spells make a body grumpy, am I right?" he says conspiratorially to the bouncer.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'M BACK. Gah.







The bouncer steps aside, letting you pass. 

Inside, the place is a ribald scene of debauchery. Young, unsavory men stand and lounge around on ratty cushions, as scantily clad young women dance and hold themselves against their clients. One of the men, lanky and sinewy, with a well-worn sneer and a body moving like a coiled spring, points to one of the women, and moves through a doorway. The woman, young, freckled, at first seeming human, but with the large eyes and pointed ears and slightly greenish hair of a half-elf, looks over toward a large, haggard woman toward the front. The harridan nods, and the half-elf deflates in surrender, lowers her head, and follows the man behind the door.

The madam turns to face the new group. Her hair is a mix of brown and gray, frizzing out in all directions. Her eyes are blue, almost too blue. She wears a large, tattered, frilled corset, barely able to keep her even larger girth in one place, folds of flesh oozing from the sides of and holes in the corset like rising bread.

"Ah, new customers! We've not had the likes of you here before... Came from a jaunt from the Dunn Wright Inn, by the look of it?"

Her face, although at first seeming unlined in the dim candlelight, cracks around her cerulean eyes as she speaks, as if not even her skin can hold her frame.

"Why don't you tell your good friend Bonita what you are looking for this evening, hmm?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

Darreo takes to getting a good look at the area. He disguises his looking for anything that might be out of place by staring in the general direction of the women a little longer than normal. He listens and sniffs the air as silently and discreetly as possible.

OCC: General perception check to notice anything amiss. Will let the face do their thing.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 25, 2011)

Tahn claps Nathan on the back and says with a wide grin, "My friend here has been riding a horse for many weeks and is looking to ride something a bit softer!" He laughs again and looks around at his companions. "We've all had a long ride come to think of it! We're looking to forget the dust of the road and the feel of a saddle underneath us. All the pleasures you have to offer us are welcome. I say we start with some drinks and some soft company eh boys?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer (celestial)*



SelcSilverhand said:


> "We've all had a long ride come to think of it! We're looking to forget the dust of the road and the feel of a saddle underneath us. All the pleasures you have to offer us are welcome. I say we start with some drinks and some soft company eh boys?"




Nathan gives a smarmy grin at Tahn's suggestion, then leans in toward the madam. "That's all fine, but a body can get ale and women just 'bout anywhere," he says offhandedly. Then, in a conspiratorially low voice he adds, "Word is you might have sommat here a little ... stronger?" 









*OOC:*


Still in catchup from my own vacation. Hopefully I'll be back on the ball by the end of today.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 1, 2011)

Darreo looks around. Clearly, nearly everything happening in the room looks "amiss". Lots of rough carousing, manhandling of scantily clad young women, and the odd feeling that this could break out into a brawl at any time.

"Well," Bonita replies, "I strictly deal only in companionship, but that gentleman over there can get you something with a kick."

She gestures over to a burly man seated off to the side, a woman on each thigh. Red hair extends down his balding pate, and the tattoo of a squid's tentacles extend up and down his right arm.

Bonita snaps, and nearly instantly the view is blocked by a number of young women. "But as for this evening, you may have your pick. I also have some elves, but they cost extra."

The women keep their eyes lowered, their expression neutral.


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2011)

Nathan's just about to make a beeline for the man Bonita points out when she chooses to present her establishment's wares. It takes him a brief moment to recover, nodding acknowledgement to the implication Bonita's gesture makes: no third party transactions without purchasing something from the house. 

The sorcerer glances to the others and nods. He surveys the women and chooses the one his limited skills suggest to him is meekest. "The rooms are upstairs, are they?" he says matter-of-factly.









*OOC:*


Sense Motive +0


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2011)

Darreo gives the woman a passing glance. He acts as if they are secondary to why he is here.

[sblock=OOC] Do we wish to call this game a dud? One post per week seems a little off kilter to me. We coul do something seriously wrong and get kicked out LOL and then the Priest would need to hire new faces (i.e. start this game at a later date)

*Note: *As of today Darreo has 1,998 XP with the Time XP for this game added in. 1998 that was a good year for me and gaming as I was the manager of a game shop.  play games all day at work and then go home and play games all night.  [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I second that notion.  This game doesn't seem to be going anywhere and i would rather like to retire Falkner and start a new character...


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm fine either way, personally. Nathan's accumulated enough time XP to level if we stop now, but I don't think there are any adventures waiting at the Dunn Wright anyway, so between a slow-post adventure accumulating time XP or lounging about the Inn getting no XP, I'm personally fine with the former.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Okay, here's the situation.

First, I've been caught up with a ton of crap in RL. I haven't been able to get to this site nearly as much as I'd like in the past couple weeks.

Second, I've read the rest of the adventure, and to be honest, it's lacking. It says what the encounters are, and it's got excellent stat blocks, but doesn't give any details how one part flows into the next scene. So I've been wrestling with changing it or dumping it.

What I'd like to do is push the game to a quick conclusion, get you guys some encounter XP, and let you get back into a game that works. So, if you want to quit, that's cool, but otherwise, I'll try to move things forward fast and furious enough to keep things interesting.
     

Nathan scans the girls and notices one that seems even more out of place than the others. She bites her lip as she hangs her head down. The color of her skin, the shape of her face... she's not from anywhere around here, and it's not entirely clear where she might be from. She definitely looks meek. 

Bonita notes Nathan's choice. "Oh, yes, Mai Lin, she's a wonderful choice, not sure where she's from, but wherever it is, they have no morals. She'll do anything you ask of her. Anything." That last word dribbled out of her mouth in an indulgent bolus of disgust and pride.

"She'll be five gold, and you can use a free berth upstairs... Oh? She's for all of you? That'll be five each, then. Don't worry, _she'll take it._"

The rooms upstairs smell of rotten bodily fluids and cheap alchemical perfume. Indeed, the eerie stench of termites is the most pleasant odor to be found. The "berth" turns out to be a closet-sized space with a moth-fouled curtain and a rag on some hay. With a little searching you find an unused berth where the hay looks changed in the past week.

Mai Lin stays silent, her head never rising. She reflexively begins to strip, revealing a brand between her shoulderblades.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2011)

"Whoa missy none of that now," Darreo says from the doorway as he watches the hall his crossbow coming to hand. "Well we are in what now? Search a bit quietly? Find these pesh-heads and deal with them permanently."

[sblock=OOC] Sorry to hear about RL kicking you in the b*** IVV. I hate when it does it to me too. I was going to suggest a bar fight or something to get us kicked out, but if you have something better by all means roll with it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Hold on just a minute," Nathan says to Darreo. He wipes his hands down the front of his tunic, a gesture that washes away the grimy elements of his disguise and leaves him his normal clean-if-disheveled self. 

"Mai Lin, was it?" he says with a soft smile, moving to the girl. "You don't have anything to worry about with us. We're looking for some friends, or for the men who might have hurt those friends. Perhaps, instead of what men usually take from you, we could ask for information on them? Does that seem fair?"









*OOC:*


Diplomacy +6

Like I said before, I'm up for sticking it out for whatever you have planned, IVV. Sorry to hear about the RL stresses.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 13, 2011)

"Whatever you want, sir." Mai Lin keeps her head lowered, and waits.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan smiles gently and keeps his voice as calm and non-threatening as possible.

"Our friends are priests of Hinotheus," he explains. "The protector wolf, yes? They were trying to protect Venza from a new and more dangerous strain of pesh when they went missing. We're trying to find them, or the pesh dealers we fear they may have fallen afoul of. I expect you probably hear a lot, that folk probably make the mistake of discounting you. So, maybe you've heard about our friends, or the others we're looking for?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 15, 2011)

"The ones with squid tentacles make me take pesh before they take me. Two weeks ago, it was almost too much, and Bonita made them pay extra while I recovered."

Mai Lin looks up, forlornly. It's the first time she has raised her head, and she does so fearfully. "Does the protection of Hinotheus extend to slaves, too?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "The ones with squid tentacles make me take pesh before they take me. Two weeks ago, it was almost too much, and Bonita made them pay extra while I recovered."




Nathan nods. "Squiddies it is," he says, nodding to the others.



> Mai Lin looks up, forlornly. It's the first time she has raised her head, and she does so fearfully. "Does the protection of Hinotheus extend to slaves, too?"




Nathan stops himself just as he's ready to spout out vague thanks. 


"I don't speak for gods," Nathan says, then stops a moment, turning slightly to his left, as if listening to someone who's not there. 
Then he smiles slightly.

"So we don't disagree about everything," he mutters to the unseen voice. Then he returns his attention to Mai Lin.

"Whatever the gods may grant, _my_ protection includes you," he assures the young woman.

[sblock=Question on Venzan Law]I couldn't find anything on the wiki, so it may not be established, but what are the laws of Venza in regards to slavery? Nathan's own nigh-slavery upbringing's going to make him disinclined to support the rights of a slaver in any case, but thought I should figure out if he's breaking the law or if the slavery itself is law-breaking?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 16, 2011)

jkason said:


> [sblock=Question on Venzan Law]I couldn't find anything on the wiki, so it may not be established, but what are the laws of Venza in regards to slavery? Nathan's own nigh-slavery upbringing's going to make him disinclined to support the rights of a slaver in any case, but thought I should figure out if he's breaking the law or if the slavery itself is law-breaking?[/sblock]




[sblock=answer]
Slavery is not legal in Venza.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 19, 2011)

Tahn taps his chin thoughtfully as he listens to the girl describe the tentacled creatures. There were so few possibilities as to what the creatures could be, and none of them good. Some were the stuff of nightmares.

"We will do all we can to aid you, girl. We will get you away from here safely.

Do these squid people stay here? Are there any here right now? Or do they keep their pesh here?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



SelcSilverhand said:


> "We will do all we can to aid you, girl. We will get you away from here safely.
> 
> Do these squid people stay here? Are there any here right now? Or do they keep their pesh here?"




"Well, we know there's one downstairs at the moment, but I hadn't thought that there might be a whole batch of them here. Wouldn't do to assault one of them just to get ambushed. And we can't get to him right now without Bonita seeing us come down. Unless we distracted Bonita."

Nathan furrows his brow a moment, thinking. He turns back to Mai Lin. "Bonita charged the men extra when they hurt you, yes? If we could make it look like we hurt you--only pretend, I promise now harm--do you suppose she'd be angry enough to come up here and confront us?"

To the others he proposes, "I might be able to come up with some reasonable facsimiles of bruises and / or cuts using my little friends to do some judicious coloring. It might be enough to get Bonita up here to chastise whichever one of us wants to take the blame. While she's at that, the rest of us might try subduing our tattooed friend downstairs."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 20, 2011)

Mai Lin nods in assent.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan smiles. "You're being very brave, Mai Lin," he assures her. 

"I think we need only decide who's going to stay with Mai Lin to take the blame, and which of us are going after our squid-tattooed friend. We could try bringing the whole thing downstairs, but while our decoy would be close should we need backup, it might be harder to keep Bonita's attention as we grill our friend.

"If we do go that path, I'd nominate Darreo to play the fiend. Being further away won't be as much of a deterrent to your special crossbow, I'd guess."









*OOC:*


Arguably, Magic Missle makes distance easy to deal with for Nathan, but I figured the high Cha character might be useful for plying information from someone? Just my thoughts at the moment.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

"True," Darreo says patting the bow. "If I come in a little late all the better."

OOC: Got a plan then. Let's see how bad we can botch it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 22, 2011)

*GM:*  
It's a plan then. I'll need a Disguise check for decorating Mai Lin, and a general strategy for the others. I'll get a map up and we'll do this.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan begins a short back-and-forth with his unseen celestial companions, and several respectably bruise-like discolorations form on Mai Lin's face and arms. He wets his thumb and wipes it on her cheek near her mouth, and the result turns red, as if blood has been smeared away recently. He cocks his head to one side as he considers.

"Well, yes, Grandfather gave me enough of them that I know what a beating looks like," he mutters to the air next to him as he surveys his handiwork









*OOC:*


Not sure if this would be subject to Aid Another from any folks, so this is without any of that: Disguise check (1d20+4=20)

I think our strategy is to have Mai Lin go running down with Darreo close behind, showing Bonita her bruises. While Darreo argues / haggles over the price for 'damaging the goods,' the others will move in on the man with the tattoo. Since I know we're trying to short-time this to a conclusion, I figure they'll probably try to Intimidate rather than do any sweet-talking.

At least, that's my understanding. Objections / amendments?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 27, 2011)

*GM:*  My power went out over the weekend, but I'm back--and into my busiest week right now. I'll get the ball rolling in a day or so.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 28, 2011)

Tahn takes out his own mundane supplies in order to assist Nathan in completing his work. He botches it badly, smearing too much orange in with his red and making it look more like she was eating a messy dessert. He wipes away as much as he can and lets Nathan resume his superior work. Once completed he nods and shakes his sap to settle the weights at one end. He pulls it back up into his sleeve so that it won't show until he is ready to use it.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

OCC: And a week later  jk IVV

Darreo thinks on what he should say and do to keep Bonita busy. Maybe something sinister or truly evil. He thinks hard a sthe others work on the disguise but comes up with nothing.

_"Your not evil or violent of course you can't think of anything."_ a soft feminine voice says in his head. _"But you better become a fast-talker, right quick."_

As he shakes _her_ image out of his mind he finds it easy and replaced by the large red eyes and dark hair of the mermaid he saw at The Dunn Wright the night before. 
_
"Is she more beautiful than me?"_ the voice asks in a whisper.

"Are we almost ready?" Darreo asks with a little impatience, wishing to be done and away.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 4, 2011)

*GM:*  I'm getting a map together, but let's not let that stop us. When Darreo heads down the stairs, I'll get the action started.     

Nathan does his work, and Mai Lin looks in terrible shape. He has even managed to make her eyelid droop and look a little puffy. With a bit of Mai Lin's lipstick, he also made a passable blood stain dripping down her mouth. Everyone is confident that she is ready for the show.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

OCC: Ready to 'chase' Mai down the steps and haggle with the Mistress.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 7, 2011)

Mai Lin rushes down the stairs, sobbing, Darreo in hot pursuit. Bonita notices this, stands, and interposes herself between Mai Lin and Darreo. She grabs Mai Lin roughly. Squeezing her face, she examines the wounds, and checks her teeth. Bonita then tosses Mai Lin into the seat next to her.

"Well," Bonita addresses Darreo, her voice disturbingly sanguine, "you must have done quite something to make her run from you. We'll have to get her healed up before she'll be of use again. 500 gold should cover the temple's expenses." Her voice flips into a growling rage as she adds, "For healing her a _second time_ after I'm done beating you for running from a paying customer!"

Bonita's voice softens again as she adds, "Now then, do we have a deal?"

Behind Bonita, Mai Lin is in tears, utterly terrified, pleading with Darreo.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2011)

"Why that is... is..." Darreo starts to sputter. He calms himself and puts on a menacing face. "You said she was available for anything and yet I find myself here instead of enjoying myself. I should be compensated for that, I didn't pay for this type of work out."


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As Darreo begins his negotiations, Nathan leads the others, ostensibly annoyed with Darreo's abuse of their prize, back toward the man with the tattoo they saw before. And while Nathan seems quite benign and disappointed in his friend during the cross, once he gets to the pesh dealer, his face turns decidedly darker. His eyes become a blood red as he growls out, "You've crossed the fire-wolf, friend. It's time to pay your debt. You tell us the whereabouts of the Wolf's missing servants, or we see how well the pesh tastes flavored with your blood."









*OOC:*


Intimidate with a little more Prestidigitation fun:

Intimidate (1d20+9=28)

Huzzah!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 9, 2011)

*GM:*  
Excellent roll!

But first, some upkeep.

Here are the total XP amounts before the start of this adventure:

Darreo: 1,470 XP (2nd level) Needs 1,830 to level
Nathan: 2,718 XP (2nd level) Needs 582 to level
Tahn: 1,398 XP (2nd level) Needs 1,902 to level

The adventure started on 22 April
Today is 9 August
Number of days: 109

Bypassed entry (CR 1)=133 XP each.

Darreo and Tahn each receive 109x11=1,199 XP and 109x12=1,308 GP.
That's 1,199 XP and 1,308 GP for Darreo and Tahn.

Darreo now has 2,802 XP
Tahn now has 2,730 XP

Nathan receives 53x11=583+56x15=840=1,423 XP and 53x11+56x17=1,535 GP

Nathan now has 4,274 XP and is Level 3.

Now that we've got that done, I'll give Tahn a chance to respond and move things ahead.


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> *GM:*  Nathan now has 4,274 XP and is Level 3.












*OOC:*


Woot! Hooray for new levels.  I'm assuming I should hold off actually making the changes, though, since we're trying to get through this asap and don't want to futz with approvals?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 9, 2011)

Tahn follows Nathan over to the table to confront the tattooed man. He fingers his concealed blackjack and eyes the other men in the establishment to see if anyone of them notice the exchange. His awareness is heightened by the danger around him, and his sharp elven eyes pick out every detail around him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 12, 2011)

Nathan speaks, and motes of holy fury start streaming from his hands and face--apparently someone liked what he had to say. Instantly, the gang member stands, unceremoniously dumping his women on the floor, and starts to take off running toward a cellar door.

Darreo, meanwhile, tirades against Bonita, who looks at him with jaded fury. "Ahem, we appear to have a _difference in opinion,_" she says pointedly. 

A number of men around the room stand up to face the party.

Tahn looks around the crowded, seedy establishment. He quickly ascertains that there are two groups becoming agitated. Three burly men, well-trained, appear poised to defend Bonita. Another three have the same squid-tentacle tattoos and are ready to defend him as well. Some of the prostitutes, knowing what this means, have begun to slink out of the room, while some of the men aren't entirely sure what to make of present events.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


 ooh! Hooray for extra backup from the motes. 







"Afraid running wasn't one of your options," Nathan says, drawing a wand from his belt. With his free hand, he grabs a handful of the furious motes from the air. They burst into flame at his touch and he smiles, the celestial fire drawing flickering shadows across his face.

"Divine judgement it is, then." He opens his hand, and the flaming motes streak toward the fleeing man.









*OOC:*


Move: draw mage armor wand
Standard: Heavenly Fire attack vs. the fleeing man, whom Nathan and I are banking on being of evil alignment. 

Heavenly fire ranged touch; damage (1d20+3=13, 1d4+1=5)







[sblock=Resources]HP: 12/12
Spells per day: 1st: 5/5 remaining
Heavenly Fire: 6/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 16, 2011)

Tahn slides his weapon from out of his sleeve and grips it in one hand. With his other he flourishes his long coat and twists his body in a distracting move. Suddenly, a twin of Tahn stands by his side also holding a weapon. It is an exact copy of him and it also holds a blackjack in its hand. The both smile evilly at the same time at the group of men headed their way. 


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Using "Copy Cat" from the trickery domain. It is like mirror image but with only 1 copy. That uses up his move action, so for his standard he will draw his sap and wait for them to come to him!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 16, 2011)

The motes righteously slam into the gang member, knocking him across another seated patron who rises with a "HEY!"

        *GM:*  Waiting for [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] for the rest of the round.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

Darreo draws his crossbow and moves to take cover. 

[sblock=Actions]
draw weapon and move to pillar or some such. [/sblock]

OCC: Not sure I thought you said there would be a map. And I am guessing with all the running men that Bonita may not be up for more hassling.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd have gotten the map up sooner, but I've had a lot in the way for the past week. I'll get the map up tonight and move the action forward.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's the map. Darreo has drawn his crossbow. Tahn has identified the men with red dots as combatants.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

OCC: Wish for actions? INITs? I will hold this post over as a placeholder.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OCC: Wish for actions? INITs? I will hold this post over as a placeholder.












*OOC:*


I think IVV was just waiting on Darreo's standard action. With a BAB of +1, he can draw the crossbow as part of his move action 'to cover,' which leaves him an attack.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

OCC: Didn't know we were combat yet thought we were just "preping" before combat started. Darreo will ready an action: attack first thug who attacks a memeber of the party.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OCC: Didn't know we were combat yet thought we were just "preping" before combat started. Darreo will ready an action: attack first thug who attacks a memeber of the party.












*OOC:*


I think that'd be Nathan's fault. He got uppity and decided to toss off some Heavenly Fire at the thug when he ran.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Basically, initiative is meaningless in this case because the PCs are initiating the combat--thus they have initiative. Go ahead and post actions. Nathan fired Heavenly Fire at the guy running for the stairs. Darreo is drawing his crossbow and readying an attack. Tahn?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*



Tahn drew his weapon and used his move action to activate an ability. He'll use his standard action to ready vs approach.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm getting the map updated. Feel free to make your attacks.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 1, 2011)

Tahn swings at the approaching ruffians! His grinning doppleganger swings likewise mirroring his attack.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Wish to ask that since the Heirloom Weapon trait has changed if I may take and edit my equipment? I wish to make The G.U.N. a masterwork weapon and get rid of

bloodblock(4doses) 100gp
everburning torch 110gp
fuse gernade 100gp

And then add the 10gp to his money on hand. 

I will make the attack below without the +1 for MW just in case this is not allowed.[/sblock]

Darreo spots a thug and gets him into his sights. The odd weapon in his hand makes a soft _*thnk*_ sound as he pulls the trigger.

OCC: Attack using point blank shot and deadly aim.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm grandfathering the Heirloom Weapon until this adventure concludes. Let's keep it that way for now.







Thugs approach from multiple directions. 

Darreo unloads the G.U.N. into one and gives him a grievous wound as he approaches. "You'll pay for that!" the bouncer replies as he draws a scimitar and fights back.

Tahn also manages to target the bouncer that approaches him, smacking him across the face.

A bouncer reaches up to grab Mai Lin! "Hold her down, we'll need to sort this out later," Bonita commands.

As the first gang member, hit by Nathan's fire, retreats, two other ruffians draw swords to guard his escape, while a third steps in behind Nathan to strike. The two other of Bonita's men strike at Darreo and Tahn. The strike against Nathan is savage, but Nathan easily dodges the blow. The one against Darreo is with much more precision, but his armor prevents the strike from being more than a scratch. Tahn's attacker manages to hit the doppleganger, who winks out of existence. Mai Lin is grabbed!

At the sudden drawing of weapons, some of the other women jump back in multiple directions, much to the surprise of their clients. Two men in the center of the room smack the backs of their heads together, turn to challenge each other, and start swinging at each other!



[sblock=stats]
Bouncer 1: 9 damage
Bouncer 2: 4 damage (nonlethal)
Bouncer 3: unharmed
Kraken 1: 5 damage
Kraken 2: unharmed
Kraken 3: unharmed
Kraken 4: unharmed

Darreo 14/17
Tahn 16/16
Nathan 12/12
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

"Bad mistake," Darreo says as he puts his weapon to the bouncers chest and fires. 

OCC: Says using the lever to reload the reapting crossbow is a free action. I take that to mean it does not draw an AoO. Will take AoO's for firing only.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 5, 2011)

Tahn glances out of the corner of his eye at the man grabbing their prostitute informant. Dispassionately he realizes she has served her purpose and while helping her might be good for keeping on friendly terms with the other humans, he had more important concerns at the moment. 
Twirling the Sandman over his head once more, he gives the bouncer the kind of look a cat might to something small, furry, and squeaky. His grin stretches, then his face, until a second twin tears off from his body in a grotesque fashion. The two Tahn's swing in unison again!









*OOC:*


Activating Copycat again. 4 uses remaining


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"You know, much as I love a good bar brawl," Nathan says with a devilish grin and a step away from the nearest male threat, "I'm afraid we don't have the time." He raises his voice over the din as best he can.

"Bonita, I'd let that poor slave girl go if I were you, seeing as the signal the White Cloaks are waiting for--" here he raises the wand and speaks an unintelligible word. The air about him shimmers a moment as he finishes, "--was just sent. I'd say you have about a minute to run for the hills, my good lady."


[sblock=actions]5' step

Activate wand of Mage Armor on himself.

Bluff to convince the people in the brothel that the White Cloaks are on their way:

Bluff check. (1d20+9=18)

Hrm. Not great, but maybe Bonita's got a crummy Sense Motive...[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]HP: 12/12
AC: 17 (Mage Armor)
Spells per day: 1st: 5/5 remaining
Heavenly Fire: 6/7 remaining
Mage Armor wand charges remaining: 49/50[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 21, 2011)

*OOC:*



Any updates?


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2011)

SelcSilverhand said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates?












*OOC:*


It looks like IVV hasn't been on the boards for about a week. Hopefully it's only a temporary absence.


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


It may not matter, as it HolyMan may have left, as well, which leaves only two of us in this game. If that's the case, I may beg that we get a narrative wrapup of the fight (or that we just grab Mai and run.  ), since two players makes things a bit tough to push through.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Guess we takes turns Bluffing and Intimidating our way out! But yeah, we need to call this one, we didn't make it off the launchpad.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 28, 2011)

*GM:*  Yes, let's call it. I ended up smacked by my schedule for weeks.

I'd be willing to award you the XP for the dropped combat, given how patient you've been. But we'll first need a judge to approve that.

I'll make all the calculations as to what the rewards should be, and make sure you get it.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION][MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION][MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION]

I think that's fair, IVV.  I'd say go ahead and calculate XP.  Just a reminder, XP was awarded in Post 124.  Shouldn't be too hard to figure out the rest (Aug 10 - end, plus encounter).  Good luck in your next adventures.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 2, 2011)

*GM:*  Awarded 9 August:

Darreo: 1,199 XP and 1,308 GP
Tahn: 1,199 XP and 1,308 GP
Nathan: 1,423 XP and 1,535 GP

XP totals as of 9 August:

Darreo: 2,802 XP  (needs 498 to level)
Tahn: 2,730 XP   (needs 570 to level)
Nathan: 4,274 XP   (...won't be enough)

Encounter experience: defeated 135x2+200x5 = 1,270 XP
Divided x 3 = 423 XP each

Darreo: 3,225 XP  (needs 75 to level)
Tahn: 3,153 XP  (needs 147 to level)
Nathan: 4,697 XP

Encounter treasure: 1600 GP
Divided x 3 = 533.33 GP each

Today is 1 October
Number of Days: 53

Darreo receives 7x11=77+46x15=690 = 767 XP and 7x11=77+46x17=782 = 859 GP.
Tahn receives 14x11=154+39x15=585 = 739 XP and 14x11=154+39x17=663 = 817 GP.
Nathan receives 53x15 = 795 XP and 53x17 = 901 GP.

Total to end:

Darreo now has 3,992 XP.
Tahn now has 3,892 XP.
Nathan now has 5,492 XP.

Darreo receives a total of 2,700.33 GP.
Tahn receives a total of 2,658.33 GP.
Nathan receives a total of 2,969.33 GP.

Since HolyMan was involved during the battle, he was included in the rewards.


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thank you , IVV! Looks like if it'll only take 2 dm creds for me to bump Nathan straight to 4. Level ups here I come.


----------

